# Pet shop rodent prices!!!



## Herpetology (Apr 30, 2019)

A 200 MAYBE 300 gram rat? 23.99




Let’s check rodent farm!




Much better ^.^


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 30, 2019)

we paid that much for a rabbit


----------



## Herpetology (Apr 30, 2019)

dragonlover1 said:


> we paid that much for a rabbit


Makes sense, rabbits seem better weight to price ratio,

I can get a 900g for 20~ dollars although his prices change a lot to what he has stock

But harder to keep bulk rabbits compared to bulk rats

I should mention I was being monitored after taking the pic of price


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 30, 2019)

Stuff petshops, find a local supplier. My guy is half the price of petshops


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/frozen-rats-and-mice-in-pet-shops.224060/

This has been covered many times and despite various explanations I still can't see how it can be justified that frozen rats farmed on an industrial scale can be retailed in so called discount pet stores for over $20 each, the same sizes are as low as $2 in the US and most are vacuum packed there while Australian suppliers still cram them in clip seal bags so they end up 10% by weight ice crystals, I've purchased some and confirmed this. I do my best to supply some quality rodents locally at realistic prices (250gm rats $6, fuzzy or hopper mice $10 for 15 all vacuum packed) and I can only suggest you find my equivalent in other areas. I'm happy to supply breeding stock and lab cages to anyone who wants to breed them.


----------



## Sdaji (May 1, 2019)

A lot of people underestimate the overheads retailers have to cover and the logistical issues involved in getting this product from supplier to consumer through commercial avenues.

If it was easy to provide them more cheaply it would be being done in more cases and we wouldn't see the high prices we do.

Don't blame the people selling at high prices for selling at those prices, they're just doing what they're doing. Look for a supplier you can buy directly from or produce them yourself. If you can't find them at a lower price, it means it's difficult enough to provide them at a low price that in your area no one is able to do it. 

It's definitely going to be a benefit to the hobby if there is a better supply of good quality, low cost feed.


----------



## cris (May 1, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> A lot of people underestimate the overheads retailers have to cover and the logistical issues involved in getting this product from supplier to consumer through commercial avenues.
> 
> If it was easy to provide them more cheaply it would be being done in more cases and we wouldn't see the high prices we do.
> 
> ...



This is why we need to adapt reptiles to a plant based diet. There are not studies that suggest feeding snake on a plant based diet does not increase productivity of snakes. I have bean feeding my snakes of tofu and baked beans for 20 years with 1 tablespoon of Vegemite, per month. All this stuff about amino acids and shiet is nonsense, plant based = sustainable future.


----------



## Yellowtail (May 1, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> It's definitely going to be a benefit to the hobby if there is a better supply of good quality, low cost feed.



That's why I sell top quality frozen rodents at prices that just cover costs in my local area, even to the point of meeting people with $20 worth of rats. The high pet shop prices are a definite impediment to the hobby and I like to encourage newbys. Perhaps others could do it in their areas.


----------



## Wokka (May 1, 2019)

The hobby needs reliable supply of food . I know of hundreds of backyarders who have started up with the best of intentions, doing it for love , only to shut down in a year or so. This undermines the market for the short term and so discourages long term reliable production of rodents to sustain the hobby. Growing your own rodents is like growing your own birdseed for your budgie. Whilst it might be cheaper its a bloody nuisance.


----------



## Yellowtail (May 1, 2019)

Not


Wokka said:


> The hobby needs reliable supply of food . I know of hundreds of backyarders who have started up with the best of intentions, doing it for love , only to shut down in a year or so. This undermines the market for the short term and so discourages long term reliable production of rodents to sustain the hobby. Growing your own rodents is like growing your own birdseed for your budgie. Whilst it might be cheaper its a bloody nuisance.


 Not shutting till they carry me out in a box Wokka, I've invested a lot in a very professional and labour efficient rodent breeding, euthanising and packing setup to feed my own snakes and selling a few gives me economy of scale with buying rodent food, wood shavings etc and helps with the power bill. No intention to go commercial and don't need to make a profit.


----------



## DRAGONEYE (May 1, 2019)

Yellowtail....Been doing the same for over 25 yrs, helping a few mates out if we have surplus. Actually it helps and encourages newbies.
Cheers


----------



## Jfish (Jul 15, 2019)

I found out the hard way today. I ran out of mice so just went to the local pet shop (the only other mice breeder I know lives 40mins away and was out of stock).
Ken generously supplied some fuzzies with my python. After I ran out of those I found a breeder which was the last time I purchased rodents. They sold me 20 weaners for $32.
When in the pet store today there was no prices on the mice as the freezer had a notice said to ask for assistance if needing frozen rodents. Which I did and followed the staff member out to a staff type room which they had them in a fridge/freezer there? Any way in packs of 7 so I asked for 2 packs, got to the register and it came to $54 for 14 mice.
I ended up just getting one pack. 
I didn't expect them to be that expensive!


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 15, 2019)

Fuzzy, hopper or small weaner mice $10 for pack of 15. adults $10 for 10 if you want any more.


----------



## Jfish (Jul 15, 2019)

Cheers.
I would if I was closer, I'd have to buy in bulk to make it worthwhile. It would cost me more in fuel...


----------

